
Google's new iPhone app: "Nothing speaks louder than code" - (37signals) - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/740-googles-new-iphone-app-nothing-speaks-louder-than-code
======
tlrobinson
"Mr. Brin was most intrigued by the "engineering tricks" employed."

I'd like to know what kind of "engineering tricks" they're talking about?

